# No Another Ultrasonic Cleaner Thread!



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

I have just purchased the Maplin Ultra 7000 Ultrasonic Cleaner, what else do i need, i would like to use this for cleaning up my movement components. is there anything i shouldn't put in there and is there a certain fluid i have to use?

sorry for the early questions...but im a tad confused as im seeing mixed answers

thanks as usual

Jonathan


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Ist dis not designed for da schmuck and not de uhren?

sm iiH!


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

stiff muckler said:


> Ist dis not designed for da schmuck and not de uhren?
> 
> sm iiH!


sorry what? i would like to clean movement parts (wheels, etc in it)


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jnash said:


> stiff muckler said:
> 
> 
> > Ist dis not designed for da schmuck and not de uhren?
> ...


I think the OP is German........ Schmuck = Jewellery, and Uhren = Watch

The use of Schmuck in this instance should not be confused with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmuck_(pejorative) or http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=schmuck

Schmuck was one of my Fathers favourite insults.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

And mine, put the movement parts in the ultrasonic, cleaned it up nicely

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.607586,-0.233529


----------

